# Server einrichten was ist erforderlich?



## AZUBI09 (17. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
 ich hab daheim ein Laptop und DSL 16.000(leider keine statische IP).

ich möchte nun einen Server einrichten von dem ich:
 -von überall übers Internet auf meine Dateien zugreifen kann

Wie ist das zu realisieren und was benötige ich. Ich habe kostenlosen zugriff auf alle Microsoft Produkte über einen Studenten Account ich habe mir überlegt mit Server 2008 zu arbeiten, ist das der richtig Ansatz?

ist es möglich das alles mit einer dynamischen IP umzusetzten?

Grüße


----------



## chmee (17. Dezember 2009)

Für eine dynamische IP holst Du Dir erstmal bei zB Dyndns.org eine Adresse. Ein kleines Programm auf dem Server (oder der Router) kümmert sich darum, dyndns die aktuelle IP zu verraten, somit bist Du zB unter azubi09.dyndns.org stets erreichbar.

Ansonsten würd ich mir Gedanken um die Sicherheit machen ( um was sonst  ). Geh davon aus, dass ständig fremde Sniffer und Portscanner Deine IP antesten und auf bekannte Löcher und offene Ports ausfragt. Ergo sollte Dir klar sein, dass ein großes System mehr Einbruchmöglichkeiten haben wird, als ein kleines. Vielleicht reicht schon ein FTP-Server, OpenVPN oder oder OpenNAS.

mfg chmee


----------



## AZUBI09 (17. Dezember 2009)

mhhh.

gibts da vielleicht ne' DVD oder sowas zum kaufen wo man das alles lernen kann?


----------

